# Disassembly tools...



## Marc Phillips (Feb 22, 2007)

Do you own and use pen disassembly tools?


----------



## DocRon (Feb 22, 2007)

When my local Horrid Fright store did not stock the set of punches that folks reccommend, and the mail order was out of stock, I mde my own. Simple, tho, I make mostly slimlines, so not much to do.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2007)

I use the Harbor Freight punch set.  As Tony would say "They're GRRRRRRREAT!"


----------



## Monty (Feb 22, 2007)

The ubiquitous Harbor Freight transfer punch set.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 22, 2007)

I use an old 7mm barrel trimmer most of the time.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 22, 2007)

I got one from http://woodnwhimsies.com before I heard of the HFTPS, next time I'm near
HF, I'll get one of those sets too. []


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 22, 2007)

Have a set of Harbor Freight punches.


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2007)

Another vote for HF transfer punch set.  

Used it only once so far but nice to have it when the need arise.


----------



## bradh (Feb 22, 2007)

Tried the screw driver thing and ruined the pen. Happen to be at the PSI store last year and bought a proper set. Don't get to the US often and I have never seen the sets here in Canada. We also don't have HF stores here either. 
  The proper tools are much better than screw drivers.


----------



## mewell (Feb 22, 2007)

I have both bought and made...


----------



## blodal (Feb 22, 2007)

Bought a slimline dissambly tool first, the bought the Harbor Freight punch set.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bradh_
> <br />Tried the screw driver thing and ruined the pen. Happen to be at the PSI store last year and bought a proper set. Don't get to the US often and I have never seen the sets here in Canada. We also don't have HF stores here either.
> The proper tools are much better than screw drivers.



Brad and other Canucks, Lee Valley has the HF punch set and are selling for around $11.99 CAD. Good value IMO for diassemby purposes.

-Peter-


----------



## thewishman (Feb 22, 2007)

Harbor Freight


----------



## sandking (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the HF set as well, but how do you folks remove the slimline transmissions?


----------



## beathard (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought a 7mm one early on from Wood Craft.  For larger pens I use rod from an old (bent) pen mandrel.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok... this set?

Then you set the pen on something round eh... so the nib or transmission can be driven out?




<br />


----------



## wicook (Feb 22, 2007)

For those Canucks living in western Canada, House of Tools also carries the same basic set of transfer punches at about the same price as Lee Valley. I bought a set the end of December...and already had an opportunity to test it out... []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a set of transfer punches, not HF set though. If I am saving the hardware and not the tubes, I prefer the method of using a dremmel tool to grind the tube on one side. This will pop open the tube with no damage to the hardware at all. I don't like to slam apart $20 or $30 kit when I can just replace the tubes and not worry about damage to thred couplers ect...


----------



## Monty (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />I have the HF set as well, but how do you folks remove the slimline transmissions?


The slimlime trannys can be difficult to remove with out damaging them. However, if damaged, replacements are cheap through WoodTurningz.


----------



## Monty (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marc Phillips_
> <br />Ok... this set?
> 
> Then you set the pen on something round eh... so the nib or transmission can be driven out?
> ...



That's the one.
What you do is remove any jewelry from your hand. Hold the barrel in your hand, insert the largest punch in the barrel and hit it several times with a hammer (the punch, not your hand). It can help to wrap the barrel in a small piece of that rubberized shelf liner to help grip it so it won't slip as much.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, use a block of wood with a hole large enough for the tranny to fit in easily and all they way (over the depth of the tranny itself) Now place a 1/4"-20 washer on the tranny. This will help hold the body off the wood and from damage. Now tap out the tranny into that bolck of wood. Slimlines are easy to tear down, the larger pens are harder. I don't like the idea of "tapping" out say the center band of a Jr.Statesman where the punch has to press it out right at the plastic threads and knock out the thread coupler & CB. Problem is, if you used CA to keep it in place, you may have over 1/2" of glue surface and the "press point" it the plastic thread coupler.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 22, 2007)

No Harbor Freight in Alaska.  Their Shipping Rates for Alaska, make you think they were Hand Delivered...  After climbing the Chillikoot Trail in January...

Duh!  Had to make my own...


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 23, 2007)

Okee dokee.... got the transfer punch set ordered... 

Thanks for all the great info... []


----------



## bob393 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yup HF punch set and some custom made wood blocks and clamps.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />I have the HF set as well, but how do you folks remove the slimline transmissions?



Use some kind of gripper rubber to hold onto the barrel; insert the largest HF punch that will fit into the transmission just loosely - all the way to the nib. Tap until the nib is off. Then from the nib end, insert a 6 mm or near size punch, tap the transmission out.


----------



## stevers (Mar 7, 2007)

Not yet. but I am going to order the set that Mark posted. I have too many old slims laying around going to waist. Especially now that I have gotten into shell casing pens.


----------



## chigdon (Mar 8, 2007)

There obviously needed to be a place for Harbor Freight punches as that is what I use also.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

HF Punch set....  I had to take an engraved Jr. Gent V2 apart this past weekend because I had the trim rings on the wrong ends of the barrel.  First timer mistake!! [:I] (really, it was the first time I did a Jr. Gent)
I wrapped part of an old mouse pad around the barrel, held it ina vice (gently!!) and tapped the couplers out with the punch and hammer.  I thought for sure I was gonna destroy it in the process.  Glad it came out fine.  It was a Gold color filled USMC emblem.  Didn't want to damage that one!!


----------



## edman2 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have the HF punch set. Only problem I have had is when tapping out the transmission sometimes the transmission and the brass tube come out together. There is probably a way to keep that from happening but I have not figured out what is is.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 12, 2007)

HF transfer punch set.  The best $10 I've spent on pen making stuff.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />I use the Harbor Freight punch set.  As Tony would say "They're GRRRRRRREAT!"



Dito[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 13, 2007)

Poll choices inadequate, I didn't vote. I use the HF set, a regular dissassembly set and improvised stuff. But none of it very often. []


----------



## bjackman (Apr 13, 2007)

Started with a length of 1/8" piano wire and a 1/4" hole drilled in a piece of hardwood to press out 7mm transmissions. Still use it when taking apart/adjusting 7mm kits.
Now use the HF transfer punc set for everything else.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 14, 2007)

I bought a set (and that is how I voted) of the HF transfer punches.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 14, 2007)

i just tried removing a transmission for the first time today and man... i had to throw it away before i went nuts. i should explain that it was pushed in WAY too far (i was testing out my drill press pen pressing method just to see how it worked with a trashed pen) and i could NOT get the thing out of there. hopefully when i only need to remove a properly inserted transmission, it'll go better.

so, if i understand correctly, some of you just hold the barrel in your hand and tap the punch with a hammer and it comes out? hard to believe. and others use a clamp and some sort of protective material around the barrel? and lastly, some drill a 1/4" hole some wood, put a 1/4-20 washer so the barrel rests on it but the trans. goes through and tap it that way? that's the way i tried and it just caused the part of the barrel resting on the washer to get all bent up...

luckily this was a pen i didn't care for! []

oh, and i use the HF set as well...


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 16, 2007)

I use the same set Marc Phillips uses.  Joe Weinbrecht had a set and I used that, so I bought one for myself.  I'm sure I can find other uses for it too.
Rob


----------



## Fred (Apr 16, 2007)

I simply use a drill bit of the proper dimension with the solid end inserted into the barrel. Then holding the tube (or the wood) I tap it out. I have yet to mess up a transmission (lucky ole me) so I can't comment there. BTW, the drill bit is easily sharpened with a Drill Doctor should the tapping dull it. Who needs anything else to keep up with? I sure don't as if my head wasn't glued on correctly I would have to search for that as well.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 20, 2007)

my second attempt at removing a tranny went just fine. good old harbor freight...
i just held the barrel in my hand and the trans. came out pretty easily actually. i've since done it to a few other pens with equally pleasing results. []


----------



## huntersilver (May 13, 2007)

I purchased a set from BB.


----------

